# logitech webcam failure selecting configuration index 0



## TLoe (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm trying to connect a external webcam.. The internal one works fine.

Getting the following in /var/log/messages


```
Mar 25 12:33:16 T kernel: usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_SHORT_XFER, port 3, addr 9 (ignored)
Mar 25 12:33:16 T kernel: ugen0.6: <vendor 0x046d HD Pro Webcam C920> at usbus0
```

usbconfig shows this:


```
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0a2b> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.3: <CN09GTFM724876BJB2L0A01 IntegratedWebcamHD> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen0.4: <SEM USB Keyboard> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (98mA)
ugen0.5: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
ugen0.7: <MOSART Semi. 2.4G Keyboard Mouse> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.8: <Kingston DataTraveler 3.0> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (300mA)
ugen0.6: <vendor 0x046d HD Pro Webcam C920> at usbus0, cfg=255 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
```


----------

